# Iguana Don Finished (at least for this year)



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

OK, He's not what I envisioned, but he's still pretty cool and will scare the TOT's. I wanted to do a lot more to him, but I just ran out of time. I really did a "Rush job" just to get him to this point. The good part is that he's Modular and can be totally upgraded in years to come.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

That is Awesome! Hahaha I love it


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

That looks great. The kids will love it. They all go nuts for Dinosaurs.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Aquayne said:


> That looks great. The kids will love it. They all go nuts for Dinosaurs.


ROFLOL, I was sorta afraid of that. My Vision was for a MUCH more sinister creature to fit in with my Mutant Mist/Mine disaster theme....BUT I agree that he'll be a hit with the kids.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

nice work he needs lizard feet though other than that hes really cool!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I bet he could kick Barney's a$$


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

morbid mike said:


> nice work he needs lizard feet though other than that hes really cool!!!


I wanted to have lizard claws ripping out of the sneakers... Not enough time... I stopped working on him when I thought he'd get the job done for the theme this year.... I wanted to do so mcuh more...


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

yes time is running out quickly !!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The kids will love this guy! I think he will fit your mutant/mist mine disaster theme great! Love the tail!!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I like him (her?)! I also like the idea of it being modular. It's stance and pose is very fluid & life-like, suggesting movement. Very nice work.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

He's very cool, the kids will love him. I love the name, great work!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I really like this guy!!! He will be a hit!!


----------

